# Peeing when greeting!!!



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Everytime Lord meets a new person he starts greeting and peeing at the same time and when over petted he starts making the same sound as when he cries but he is happy!!!
And also everytime he's excited he pees.... Why is this behavior?? I am frustrated not knowing the answer...


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi great question I have the same problem with my girl heaven and well its got me puzzled because she had just been outside. So will this ever go away and why does it happen I hope you recieve alot of support.
Thanks Heaven mom


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Submissive urination is very common in young puppies and will generally stop as the pup gains confidence. Lots of good socialization will help too. Oakly did this as a pup also. One time I was holding him in my lap when another large dog approached. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That is exactly what my Banner did and he would also flip on his back so he was like a little fountain :doh:. He'd pee on himself and anyone that was close enough to him! That stopped around the time he hit 6 months. I think it's submissive peeing or just the fact that they are puppies with small bladders and cannot hold it when they are excited. Most pups outgrow this, I just tried to make sure when he met people, everyone kept the tone really calm so he wouldn't get overly excited. Good luck to you!


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Submissive urination is very common in young puppies and will generally stop as the pup gains confidence. Lots of good socialization will help too. Oakly did this as a pup also. One time I was holding him in my lap when another large dog approached. :doh::doh::doh:



It's very confusing to me and to the one he's greeting.. I have a friend who has a 1 year old GR and she still urinates when this happens :uhoh: Any remarks on how to stop this or how to not make it a habit in the future... He's 4 months old!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I know one dog who did this when he was younger, and now it has stopped, but my Mister does it when people come to the door. His is the excitement pee. We try to have people meet him outside, but that's really just putting up with it instead of dealing with it. My plan to deal with it is to have everyone stay calmer when they arrive and don't make a big deal of the dogs. He used to be more that way and the more people get excited and "oh, Mister, Hi Mister!!!" the more he will pee. He never does it when I come home.

I'm getting a new foster dog on Saturday who does this, too, so I'll be getting more practice and I'll let you know if the attempting to keep everyone calm actually works!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy did this when he was Lord's age. He is still very submissive, but he dosnt pee anymore. It is a little embarassing when the people point out that your puppy just peed everywhere.. I think bwoz is right, that little puppies just have smaller bladders and when they get excited they just let loose.. I am pretty sure that your Lord will grow out of it. Murphy did..


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

I found an article about submissive urination for me and for heaven and it's very useful. Thanks to Oakley's Dad he mentioned that it's called submissive urination. Loving this forum more and more


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.dogchatforum.com/submissive-urination-dog.htm


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keira did this. She's the only dog I've had that did. I HATED it... she got over it by age four or five months, but it tried me big time. I just ignored it. Punishing makes it worse!

My trick was when I got home, I didn't LOOK at her, say hello, or touch her... I silently opened her crate and RAN to the door and outside with her chasing me and then greeted her when we were on grass... it worked!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we get that too, she has her excited sprinkle pee & her submissive sprinkle pee. is he acting submissive (tail tucked, on his back, licking the other face, belly crawling) or is he dancing around happy to see you?

if he is dancing and playing just totally ignore him when you enter, have him in a different room when someone new comes in-just long enough for him to control his urge to get overly excited. Explain to your guests that they should not aknowledge the dog until he is being calm.

if he is being submissive, ignore this as well. if you praise (pet, soothe) while he is doing this, it could lead to fear aggression when he is older. it is his way of giving up, his own little "white flag". when you can see a dog approching that will trigger this behavior, encourage him to sit at heel and focus on you, training will help build confidence.


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> we get that too, she has her excited sprinkle pee & her submissive sprinkle pee. is he acting submissive (tail tucked, on his back, licking the other face, belly crawling) or is he dancing around happy to see you?
> 
> if he is dancing and playing just totally ignore him when you enter, have him in a different room when someone new comes in-just long enough for him to control his urge to get overly excited. Explain to your guests that they should not aknowledge the dog until he is being calm.
> 
> if he is being submissive, ignore this as well. if you praise (pet, soothe) while he is doing this, it could lead to fear aggression when he is older. it is his way of giving up, his own little "white flag". when you can see a dog approching that will trigger this behavior, encourage him to sit at heel and focus on you, training will help build confidence.


I met my puppies' trainer today.. He is the best here and he told me the same thing. The problem isnt with me, it's with NEW people only!!! Hopefully with training he will have a better confidence and personality.
With me he is happy to see me, but with new people he immediately tucks his tail under and pees on it with tail moving and a happy attitude.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We got my m,om a puppy after my dad died and Chelsea did the same thing--over on her back and pee while tail was wagging as fast as she culd wag it. She only did this for a few months.

The border collie up the street use to come down here, go over on her back with her teeth showing in a 'border collie grin", tail just a wagging and when we would give her a belly rub, she would pee on herself. Never had this happen with a male dog and had just figured it was a femal thing. kayla also stopped this after a few months.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is an article about "leaky greetings" that I found on the Diamonds in the Ruff website: http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/submwetting.html I hope it helps.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy, at almost 6 years old, still pees when she gets excited when someone special comes over. She especially LOVES our son who lives in CA & only visits once a year. He was just here this past weekend and she peed like crazy. She even frothed at the mouth - she was just beside herself. 

She was really bad til she was about 1. She'd pee every evening when my husband would come home. She got over that and now just saves it up for Timothy's visits.


----------

